# Grapeseed Extract?



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

not sure if this is the right section for this if not mods please move it thanks 

Okay I feel a little odd asking this but is grapeseed extract okay to give to dogs? I know grapes the fruit is toxic but is the extract different or the same?

i ask because i have seen this in a product i am intrested in buying but once i was reading the ingredients i seen the grapeseed extract on the list. i was looking on the internet and found conflicting responses i think i may call my veterinarian tomorrow to get their opinion but would also like to hear what everyone here thinks about it.

thanks everyone


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ask yourself what benefit the dog would derive from eating the extract from grape seeds.

Grape Seed Extract [NCCAM Health Information]

the relatively new theory but old knowledge that drinking red wine and eating green, red and black grapes is good for you in moderation is, in my opinion, something all humans should do...eat the rainbow...drink a little of it, too.....

there are some guys who are working on resveratrol in a pill, for it would take something like 2400 glasses of wine to do anyone any good...

then ask yourself...why would you want to give your dog grape seed extract? they get nothing from it. it's not in their dietary repertoire to my knowledge....g'd willing, someone is doing a blind study somewhere to prove me right or wrong.

but, from my limited knowledge....i don't know that it will hurt, but i also don't think it is necessary...however, sometimes, it's whatever lets you sleep at night.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm working on my 2400 glasses of red wine. :smile: :rockon:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I'm working on my 2400 glasses of red wine. :smile: :rockon:


not over a lifetime, my friend...every day, 2400 glasses.

you up for that? : )


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i am not planing to feed it directly. it happens to be a minor ingredient in a product i am considering. there are other ingredients in it that i am familar with but this is one i had not heard of before and wasn't sure if it is the same as grape as a fruit, if it had the same properties that make grapes toxic.
on the internet i just find that people talk about the toxicity of grapes and raisins but do not talk about the grapeseed extract and that is why i am confused.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i am not planing to feed it directly. it happens to be a minor ingredient in a product i am considering. there are other ingredients in it that i am familar with but this is one i had not heard of before and wasn't sure if it is the same as grape as a fruit, if it had the same properties that make grapes toxic.
> on the internet i just find that people talk about the toxicity of grapes and raisins but do not talk about the grapeseed extract and that is why i am confused.


grape seed extract is not toxic to dogs....and it's probably such a small portion that i doubt highly if it would have any effects...

however, if your dog starts wanting to go to a bar for some red wine...might want to keep an eye out for that : )


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

thank you  
i do beleive it is a very minor ingredient as it was low on the ingredient list but before i give Peanut anything i read the labels and try to familarize myself with its ingredients and if they are harmful or safe and that one i was very unsure of.

ill keep an eye out on him make sure he isn't staggering around that is a sure sign he is drunk


----------

